# What color maglites are rare?



## fire-stick (Jun 2, 2007)

I've really been into different colored maglites here recently. 

Not just C, D cell size, I've been interested in the 1xAAA, 2xAAA, 2xAA, sizes too.

What colores are rare.

Also is there like a master list around..... Like every color/size of maglite ever made?

Thanx

Scott


----------



## willrx (Jun 2, 2007)

You might email Maglite directly for the list. A lime green 2D is rare and a green 3C is rare, just to name a couple. For that matter a black 5,6, and 7C is rare. Last but not least, a 7D is considered rare. Others are certain to chime in.


----------



## fire-stick (Jun 3, 2007)

Just for giggles what would a 7 cell maglite sell for?


----------



## willrx (Jun 3, 2007)

Rumor has it $100.00 plus, if you could find one.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 3, 2007)

Search the collecting threads for my username and you will find the minimag collection thread.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 3, 2007)

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/147541


----------



## fire-stick (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know there was that many different colores of maglites!

I just have a silver 2xAAA silver, silver 2xAA, and a silver 3D.. I'm probably gonna get a silver 1xAAA too..

I also like the green ones but walmart hardly caries them. :sick2:


----------



## Trashman (Jun 4, 2007)

fire-stick said:


> Just for giggles what would a 7 cell maglite sell for?



Somebody on the 7C Maglite thread said they had just bought a used on for $200 bucks on eBay.

The Stars and Stripes Minimag 2AA is supposed to be a rare one, as well as the NASCAR Mags.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 5, 2007)

willrx said:


> Rumor has it $100.00 plus, if you could find one.



I paid $40 for my 7D off eBay, after watching two others go for around $40-50. I know a couple CPFers who got 7C's in the $30-40 range.

In general they don't go for rediculous amounts until some collective interest builds up, like just recently with all the threads on CPF. Give some time for people to cool off and the prices will come right back down.


----------



## willrx (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the insight, I could use more of it for sure.


----------



## Trashman (Jun 6, 2007)

As long as we keep posting about our beloved 7 cell Maglites, I don't think we'll be seeing $40 ones any time soon. I absolutely love my brand new 7c. It's definitely one of my favorites. It's practically *the* favorite, despite not getting any use.


----------



## DeLighted (Jun 6, 2007)

What do you run in a 7c light? Bulb and battery wise?





Trashman said:


> As long as we keep posting about our beloved 7 cell Maglites, I don't think we'll be seeing $40 ones any time soon. I absolutely love my brand new 7c. It's definitely one of my favorites. It's practically *the* favorite, despite not getting any use.


----------



## cHeApOmOdDeR (Jun 8, 2007)

Hey couldn't you just spray paint it and it would then be a rare color???:thinking:


----------



## Ken_McE (Jun 8, 2007)

I think the Yasefumo splash anodized would count as pretty rare.

Or these:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/165294


----------

